

Show HN: Markdrop — drag and drop Markdown previews - __init__py
http://www.markdrop.com/

======
callahad
It seems like a Quicklook generator for Markdown would be a more convenient
solution in this case, since the workflow already involves going into the
Finder and selecting the files... There has to be something out there for
Github-flavored Markdown, right?

~~~
navs
<https://github.com/toland/qlmarkdown>

------
michaelschade
Very nice. I tend to go to web dingus and copy and paste my markdown in, so
this is much handier.

Some comments:

* It doesn't seem to be working on Safari (v. 5.1, OS X Lion) for me. When I drop the file in, the blue bar stays properly, but the content area below that goes blank.

* The option to upload via a standard file input would be nice as well. I like that the primary usage is dropping, but sometimes I run my windows in full screen and it'd be nice to not have to exit out of that, open Finder, find the folder, and the drag.

* Maybe indicate that this is indeed the page on which you are supposed to drag. At first, I was unsure about that, but decided to go for it anyway. You could give a visual indication with a dotted box suggesting they drop there (but letting them drop anywhere, if they decide).

* Under instructions, I was left hanging. I get that you're showing that it's only two steps, but you showed a picture of it dropping onto the page and the instructions ended there. A "You're done!" with a small clipping of what the page with the rendered markup looks like might be nice.

~~~
rachelbaker
Agreed, it took me a few page scans to realize that the "drop zone" is at the
top of the webpage itself.

~~~
__init__py
Yeah, I need to clarify the instructions. If the files are dropped anywhere
but the blue navigation bar, they should be converted.

------
pkamb
Your site is hard to use, because it doesn't _look_ like a place where you
should be dropping files/text. It looks like a normal website. Ditch the
instructions, and instead make the site look like a "pad" where you can drag
things. If it looks inviting to drag files into a zone on the site then people
will understand that they can do it.

------
pyrmont
Took me a bit to realise where to drag to as well but I thought it was pretty
cool when it worked.

I was going to say it didn't parse ``` properly but then realised that's part
of Github-flavoured Markdown. Nice work! :)

------
reledi
How does this work? I tried drag and dropping my markdown file to the page and
instead I got prompted to save the file locally.

Using Ubuntu & Chrome.

~~~
rhizome31
Same problem here with Chrome 15.0.874.83 beta & Ubuntu 11.04. With Opera
11.51, it just shows the Markdown source. With Konqueror 4.6.5 it opens the
file in gedit. I suppose these are all different symptoms of the same issue
which is that the drop event doesn't get handled as expected.

It works great with Firefox. Very interesting tool!

~~~
gbog
Work all right with my Chrome 14 on Ubuntu 10.10, but doesn't work if you drop
a second time without going back to home.

